# NGD - Duane Allman Burst Gibson Les Paul



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello,

I just got my self a new 2011 Gibson CS Les Paul. This is a small limited colour run that was done for a U.S. dealer (about five guitars). It is a "Lightly Figured" ... um yep, you read that right, '58 Les Paul. So it didn't have that R9 price tag! Typically, the only thing that is different between an R8 and R9 is a flamed top, and an 8 instead of 9 in the serial number (maybe neck size too - although post 09 necks have been smaller). Normally I've hunted down R9 and R0s in order to get the flame, but this was a nice find. It's neck is a little rounder than the post 2209 R9s. It weighs a lovely 8.4 pounds. Super dark fretboard too. All in all I am super happy with it. It is a ver FAT, full sounding Les Paul. No thin notes here. The middle spot is stellar and the guitar cleans up beautifully. Awesome attack with loads of sizzle too. It's very easy to play as well. Great for Kossoff tones. Yep, Fat! Anyways, I hope you like the pics. I LOVE darkbursts, and to me, this is the perfect darkburst colour. Not too much brown and rich in those burgundy reds. Inside, it looks like a regular "faded tobacco" or reddish darkburst. But in the light!!!! Peek- a-boo hide flame and loads of vintage vibe red. Lots of images for you. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, "light flame", you've got to be kidding me, that's stunning. I'm picking up an R8 on the weekend that is a true plain top, this thing has nicer flame than I've seen on some R9's. Very very nice!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if ever there was porn posted on this forum, those pics totally qualify.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Same guitar inside.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, I can see now how it could judged "light"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you ever decide to sell it, get yourself some serious psychiatric intervention here. I would never sell that one.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Just frikkin' awesome!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy smokes, that's wicked!
If you ever decide to sell it, i WILL buy it! Seriously.
B


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zoinks!!! that is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks fantastic! Great top, great photos!

But let's see the back shall we?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! I would buy that for more than a dollar. Enjoy it!


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow... I am speechless... what a beauty!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bruiser74 said:


> Holy smokes, that's wicked!
> If you ever decide to sell it, i WILL buy it! Seriously.
> B


Ha ha ha ..... This would be the first place I'd post its sale if I did. However, I'm not planing to sell it. Then again, I've done some crazy things in the past. You just never know. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Beautiful colour on that one Toddlargetongue


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

My word, that looks as perfect as they come.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm having a hard time thinking about this guitar, for a lot of real reasons.
First of all, The Allman Brothers Band was a big influence for me.
Duane Allman and Jeff Beck are the reasons I installed a big P.A.F. Humbucker on my '64 Stratocaster, in '72.
That was the first DiMarzio pickup, a Les Paul update, and I used his "Super Distortion" too, his first original design.
And back then Gibson had stopped making the Les Paul design, putting the pickups on S.G.'s, calling them Les Pauls.

So it's still a little strange to see vintage remakes of those old guitars.
They were rare enough back then, most Gibsons and Fenders owned by guys onstage in bands.
It was the guy playing them that wore them out, or beat them up, making it theirs that way.

Okay, okay, I know, who cares. I'm lefty, and wouldn't even try playing that guitar, standing upside down.

Something tells me you'd think my aging contribution is too hard core.
After my last birthday, I'm getting into geezering it up, a little.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

John Watt said:


> Something tells me you'd think my aging contribution is too hard core.
> After my last birthday, I'm getting into geezering it up, a little.













sorry, i couldn't resist.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ahhh. My favourite colour scheme (along with red hair and black leather). 

Here's my R8. I think mine was called a Tri Burst. It's a little more yellow in the middle than the picture shows.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

lofulofulofulofulofu


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruiser74 said:


> Holy smokes, that's wicked!
> If you ever decide to sell it, i WILL buy it! Seriously.
> B


 
Hey Brusier.......back O' the line buddy :wave:

Ha, ha...I asked a while ago and I'm just second....apparently Alex D called dibs when it was just a thought in Todd's mind to buy this.

Actually Todd......just keep this one doctor......please. It looks great and as a 2011 I'm sure it sounds great. I hope I never have the opportunity to buy this. 

Brusier....here's a bit of an example of how thing's go 'round here in southern Ontario.....that beautiful goldtop you have ? That was Todd's, he bought it new.....sold it to me....I traded it to Alex.....who sold it to you (I'm assuming you still have it). And there you have the way things go round here. HA !!!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Hey Brusier.......back O' the line buddy :wave:
> 
> Ha, ha...I asked a while ago and I'm just second....apparently Alex D called dibs when it was just a thought in Todd's mind to buy this.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha .... that's funny. Pete has the whole series of trades and exchanges down to the last guy in the chain. That goldtop is a great guitar too. I think I need that back. It would look great with my '58. Thanks for the great comments guys. Nice guitar Sneaky.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

John Watt said:


> I'm having a hard time thinking about this guitar, for a lot of real reasons.
> First of all, The Allman Brothers Band was a big influence for me.
> Duane Allman and Jeff Beck are the reasons I installed a big P.A.F. Humbucker on my '64 Stratocaster, in '72.
> That was the first DiMarzio pickup, a Les Paul update, and I used his "Super Distortion" too, his first original design.
> ...


I played an HB loaded Strat at plenty of gigs through the 80s and mostly 90s. It was great, but I like good "vintage" style Les Pauls. As for mine, I don't really care if it's a Duane Allman coloured burst or not. I like the colour, that's why I picked it. My options were - a real '58 - '60 burst, a Norlin era LP, a 70s SG, another Strat with an HB, another 80s LP Standard or the '58 Reissue. Well, I wanted the 1959 Burst, but I seemed to be about $500,000+ short in my bank account. I didn't want any of the others, so the decision was made. Couldn't be happier. Play it every day too. If you're having a hard time thinking about my guitar, don't think about it. It's just a good Les Paul. Nothing more or less. Thank goodness the Custom Shop is making vintage remakes of these guitars. It's as close as many of us will ever get to the older ones. Besides, I prefer to think of Warren Haynes and the tone he gets on a modern reissue Les Paul. That's my inspiration right there. I can afford a guitar like his too! In fact, Page, Clapton, Beck and a few of the others are doing fine on their reissue LPs. Saw Beck a few months ago. His new reissue '59 burst sounded great (when he decided put the Strat down). With all this said, you are certainly entitled to your opinion (and that is the beauty of a public forum), I just don't think I'd agree with it. At least not in reference to reissue Les Pauls.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Budda said:


> That looks fantastic! Great top, great photos!
> 
> But let's see the back shall we?


Sure.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so I'm 4th in line. Who knows, it might happen knowing all of you guys!! lol
And yes it's still here, and still rockin!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the '58 would look great with my '57...just sayin!
Cheers, and enjoy it!
B



Todd68 said:


> Hahahahahaha .... that's funny. Pete has the whole series of trades and exchanges down to the last guy in the chain. That goldtop is a great guitar too. I think I need that back. It would look great with my '58. Thanks for the great comments guys. Nice guitar Sneaky.


----------

